# Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?



## Hansvonwurst (13. Juli 2012)

*Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Im Guild Wars 2 Sammelthread ist bereits die Frage aufgekommen, ob sich ein paar Nutzer dieses Forums in einer Gilde zusammenfinden werden. Daher eine kleine Umfrage, wie viel Bedarf besteht.
Laut dem (englischen) Guild Wars 2 Wiki ist es bei den Gilden möglich, dass die Mitglieder aus unterschiedlichen Welten stammen können und jeder Charakter gleichzeitig mehreren Gilden angehören kann. Dabei sollte beachtet werden, dass bei unterschiedlichen Heimatwelten kein gemeinsames Spiel im WvWvW-Modus möglich ist und man nur eine Glide gleichzeitig repräsentieren und für dessen "Einfluss" kämpfen kann.

Hinweis zur Umfrage: "Hauptgilde" bedeutet, ich werde hauptsächlich für den Einfluss kämpfen, "Nebengilde" bedeutet, ich werde haupsächlich für eine andere Gilde kämpfen.
Natürlich ist es nicht bindend! Antwortet einfach nach euren derzeitigen Plänen.


----------



## Robonator (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich wäre dabei


----------



## onliner (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Es wird Zeit, den Diablo's un co. WoW schlag mich Tot mit eben GW2 paroli zu bieten


----------



## Balthar (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

DABEI


----------



## r34ln00b (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

hört sich nach einer onlinewelten gilde an!!!


----------



## Koyote (16. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre dabei, wenn ich darf.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Da ich auch zu einem "Freundeskreis" (hust) gehöre der Onlinerollenspiele verabscheut werde ich mich auch mal hier vormerken lassen. Wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## JeyPl0t (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich werde bei GW2 auf jeden Fall dabei sein. Ich habe allerdings schon eine Main Community, deswegen würde ich als Nebengilde defintiv beitreten.


----------



## HobbyOverclocker (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Guild Wars habe ich schon vor WoW gezockt  von daher bin ich dabei .


----------



## bullilein (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

 dabei is alles


----------



## kingtroulien (18. Juli 2012)

Ich werd auf jeden Fall Gw2 holen und wenn ich darf bei euch in der Gilde!!


----------



## bibakilla (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Bin dabei!

Endlich wieder Guild Wars suchten


----------



## JeyPl0t (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Heute startet ja das 3. BWE. Da alle die ich kennne bis jetzt auf den Server "Riverside" anzutreffen sein werden, werde ich dort auch zocken. Schreibt mir ne PN oder hierher, wenn jemand mitzocken will!!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich hatte auch vor, auf Riverside zu zocken, also werden wir uns vielleicht sehen!


----------



## nexistar (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Bin natürlich auch dabei^^.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Sooo...
Ich hab mal eine Gilde Namens Pcgh at Beta (Kürzel PCGH) erstellt, falls sich hier schon welche am Beta WE zusammenfinden wollen. Damit kann man auch mal das System "in Action" erleben.


----------



## JeyPl0t (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich heiße Getual. Kannst mich ja einladen^^


----------



## Dominikx (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

ich würde mich anschließen ;D


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich wär bei einer Gilde auch dabei. Das BETA Wochenende hat mich überzeugt, das Spiel wird defintiv gekauft.


----------



## kingtroulien (25. Juli 2012)

Auf welchem Server wird denn die Gilde denn nun bei Release gegründet ? Wie in der Beta auf Riverside oder gaz wo anders ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Naja, da die Gilden auch serverübergreifend sind, ist die Heimatwelt (erstmal) nicht von Vorrang. Allerdings würde ich gerne Riverside als WvW-Fokus setzen.


----------



## Fexzz (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich wollt grad sagen, für Welt gegne Welt wirds schon wichtig wenn man da mitmischen möchte mit der Gilde. Riverside war zu deutsch Flussufer, oder? Da hab ich in der Beta auch gespielt!


----------



## kingtroulien (26. Juli 2012)

Ich werd bei Release erst dort mal ein Charakter erstellen und dich bei dir melden wegen der Gilde.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich grab den Thread hier mal wieder aus, denn es gibt aus meiner Sicht noch zwei oder drei Sachen zu erledigen:
1. Der Name
Mir wär ein Name, der auf uns als Zusammenschluss von Spielern aus einem Hardwareforum hindeutet, aber nicht direkt "PCGHX" heißt, am liebsten. Spontan wären da sowas wie "PC-Bastler Xtreme" eingefallen, aber vielleicht kommen noch bessere Vorschläge (was nicht so schwer sein sollte).

2. Der Aufbau der Gilde
Leider braucht die Gilde einen Leader (jedenfalls auf dem "Papier"). Ich persönlich würde mich für ein Modell aussprechen mit einem nominellen "Leiter", ein oder zwei "Co-Leiter" mit den gleichen Rechten wie der Leiter (außer, dass sie den Leiter nicht rausschmeißen können), und die Mitglieder. Bei z.Z. 23 Interessenten ergibt m.M.n. keine weitere Stufe, jedenfalls zu Beginn, Sinn. Hier wäre auch die Frage zu klären, wer in die "Führung" reingeht. (Ich würde mich bei dem oben genannten Modell sogar als "Leiter" anbieten.)

3. Kommunikation
Ganz einfach: Ist ein Teamspeak-Server erforderlich?


----------



## JeyPl0t (7. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich grab den Thread hier mal wieder aus, denn es gibt aus meiner Sicht noch zwei oder drei Sachen zu erledigen:
> 1. Der Name
> Mir wär ein Name, der auf uns als Zusammenschluss von Spielern aus einem Hardwareforum hindeutet, aber nicht direkt "PCGHX" heißt, am liebsten. Spontan wären da sowas wie "PC-Bastler Xtreme" eingefallen, aber vielleicht kommen noch bessere Vorschläge (was nicht so schwer sein sollte).



Wie wäre es mit PCGH Gaming Community?



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> 2. Der Aufbau der Gilde
> Leider braucht die Gilde einen Leader (jedenfalls auf dem "Papier"). Ich persönlich würde mich für ein Modell aussprechen mit einem nominellen "Leiter", ein oder zwei "Co-Leiter" mit den gleichen Rechten wie der Leiter (außer, dass sie den Leiter nicht rausschmeißen können), und die Mitglieder. Bei z.Z. 23 Interessenten ergibt m.M.n. keine weitere Stufe, jedenfalls zu Beginn, Sinn. Hier wäre auch die Frage zu klären, wer in die "Führung" reingeht. (Ich würde mich bei dem oben genannten Modell sogar als "Leiter" anbieten.)


Für so etwas kann man ja später eine Umfrage hier im Forum machen. Erstmal müssen ja Mitglieder her^^



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> 3. Kommunikation
> Ganz einfach: Ist ein Teamspeak-Server erforderlich?



Für sPvP, Dungeons, WvWvW undso wird man definitiv TS oderso brauchen, da ich aber schon eine Hauptgilde haben, werde ich aber wahrscheinlich öfters dort abhängen^^


----------



## alex2712 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Als Nebengilde sicher keine schlechte Idee, auch wenn ich meiner Hauptgilde aus Guild Wars 1 treu bleiben werde


----------



## Koyote (17. August 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich grab den Thread hier mal wieder aus, denn es gibt aus meiner Sicht noch zwei oder drei Sachen zu erledigen:
> 1. Der Name
> Mir wär ein Name, der auf uns als Zusammenschluss von Spielern aus einem Hardwareforum hindeutet, aber nicht direkt "PCGHX" heißt, am liebsten. Spontan wären da sowas wie "PC-Bastler Xtreme" eingefallen, aber vielleicht kommen noch bessere Vorschläge (was nicht so schwer sein sollte).
> 
> ...



Also zu 2. : habe schon in anderen Games gilden verwaltet und wenn du den leader machst, wäre ich gerne deine 3. Hand. Kennen uns ja schon ausm lol ts.
Natürlich nur, wenn ihr einverstanden seid.

Zu 3.: ts sollte vorhanden sein. Ggf Beratung was wir machen, gemeinsam zocken usw.


----------



## maxsge (20. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Hallo,
ich würde auch gerne Mitglied der Gilde werden.
Ich kenne Koyote und würde ihm wünschen, dass er Co-leader wird.


----------



## Hagrid (22. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

[X] _Ja, als "Nebengilde"

_Wobei ich "Ich fühle mich geistig überfordert" auch sehr verlockend finde... 

TS würde ich persönlich schon bevorzugen, labern macht einfach über die Stimme anstelle des Chats einfach mehr Spaß.  

"PCGH Gaming Community" von JeyPl0t finde ich nicht schlecht. Oder ist das nicht etwas zu lang? 

greetz


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Als TS könnten ein paar Member mein privates Nutzen, es hat allerdings nur 15 Slots, daher gibts die IP Ingame auf dem Gilden-Board! Über eine Alternative würd ich mich freuen.
Das Problem bei PCGH(X) Gaming Community (sofern es geht) sehe ich darin, dass wir um PCGH(X) zu nutzen im Prinzip bei der Redaktion nachfragen sollten.


----------



## Hagrid (23. August 2012)

Das stimmt wohl, dürfte aber kein Problem sein. Oder? 

Das mit dem Board... gibt's das schon oder kommt das noch? Habe den Thread nicht von Anfang mitverfolgt... 

greetz


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Naja, das Gildensystem bietet ingame die Möglichkeit "Nachrichten" für alle Member von der Leitung auf einer Art "Schwarzes Brett" für die Gilde zu hinterlassen. Das habe ich mit dem "Board" gemeint.


----------



## Hagrid (24. August 2012)

Ah okay, dürfte aber reichen.  Wenn wir neue / weitere Member haben wollen, müssen wir ingame ein wenig Werbung machen.


----------



## _VFB_ (24. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich bin auch dabei. Falls wir noch Member benötigen kann ich mal nen paar Freunde fragen


----------



## Asus4ever (24. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Als Hauptgilde wär geil   PCGHX FTW!!!


----------



## _VFB_ (25. August 2012)

Wieviele Member soll die Gilde haben ?


----------



## Koyote (25. August 2012)

Ich denke so viele wie möglich 

Aber halt auch nur member, die dann wirklich was mit der Gilde machen - meine Meinung.


----------



## Onkeldieter (27. August 2012)

Ab wann solls denn losgehen und auf welchem Server?


----------



## Koyote (27. August 2012)

Hi, es muss erst nachgefragt werden, ob wir einen Namen mit pcghx verwenden können.
Hansvonwurst spielt auf riverside, ich werde heute oder morgen versuchen auch auf riverside zu kommen.


----------



## EyeHaveYou (27. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich wäre auch dabei. 
Ingame: Razor Sane / Server: Flussufer[DE]


----------



## Koyote (27. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Habe mal bei PCGH_Raff auf die Pinnwand geschrieben, ob wir den Namen verwenden dürfen. Mal schauen, wann eine Antwort kommt. Mein GW2-Exemplar ist heute gekommen.


----------



## Joho (27. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Jo, Char ist erstellt. Kann also losgehen. PCGHX als 2t oder Twinkgilde


----------



## Koyote (27. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Anscheinend gab es bei Amazon keine Version, mit der man 1 Tag früher rein kann 
Muss also noch bis morgen warten. Jeder Blick aufs Cover schmerzt ....


----------



## EyeHaveYou (28. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

@Koyote 
 Nun hat sich das warten gelohnt, weil du ja heute rein darfst.


----------



## Koyote (28. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ja, das stimmt. Leider bin ich nicht mehr auf Riverside gekommen. Spiele jetzt auf Abbadons Mund. Hansvonwurst ist freundlicherweise mir hinterher gereist


----------



## Bambusbar (29. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Riverside war schon am 25. voll bis zum brechen.
WvW knallen wir zwar alle anderen Server weg ..dafür dauert es aber auch bissle bis man reinkommt.


----------



## MOD6699 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Und wie schauts jetzt aus? Habs zwar noch nicht dürfte sich aber nur noch um Tage handeln.

Welcher Server jetzt? Wie heisst die Gilde und wo meldet man sich an? Hier oder Ingame und falls dort bei wem melden?

Grüße


----------



## Fexzz (29. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Wie soll das eigentlich gebalanced werden? Wenn jetzt 1 brechend voller, ein mittelvoller und ein ziemlich leerer Server in einem WgWgW Pool sind...da hat der Server mit der geringsten Bevölkerung doch sogut wie keine Chance.

Oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Koyote (29. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Und wie schauts jetzt aus? Habs zwar noch nicht dürfte sich aber nur noch um Tage handeln.
> 
> Welcher Server jetzt? Wie heisst die Gilde und wo meldet man sich an? Hier oder Ingame und falls dort bei wem melden?
> 
> Grüße


 Also Hansvonwurst, ein Freund von mir und ich sind jetzt auf Abbadons Mund, da Riverside gestern voll war. Bzw. konnte ich nicht mehr auf Riverside und Hansvonwurst hat dann den Server gewechselt. Die Gilde existiert noch nicht, da wir noch nicht wissen, ob wir den Namen verwenden dürfen. Hansvonwurst und ich haben uns aber schon überlegt zumindest vorerst eine Gilde mit einem Namen zu erstellen der nicht "PCGHX" enthält.


----------



## Bambusbar (29. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Wie soll das eigentlich gebalanced werden? Wenn jetzt 1 brechend voller, ein mittelvoller und ein ziemlich leerer Server in einem WgWgW Pool sind...da hat der Server mit der geringsten Bevölkerung doch sogut wie keine Chance.
> 
> Oder wie läuft das?



richtig 
Deswegen hatte Riverside gestern auch mehr als doppelt so viele Punkt wie Elona Reach und Kodash zusammen


----------



## EyeHaveYou (29. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich habe auch am 25. auf einem anderen Server angefangen weil Riverside schon voll war. Und am 26. haben die für Riverside wohl Kapazitäten eingespannt, weil ich auf einmal rüber switchen konnte. Somit bin ich jetzt auf Riverside. Also nicht verzagen, einfach ein bischen abwarten. Da werden mit Sicherheit noch Slots frei werden.


----------



## Fexzz (29. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> richtig
> Deswegen hatte Riverside gestern auch mehr als doppelt so viele Punkt wie Elona Reach und Kodash zusammen


 
Wie lächerlich ist das denn bitte dann? :/ 0 Balance?


----------



## Bambusbar (29. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Naja, die WvW Gegner werden ja auch regelmäßig gewechselt.
Das wird sich früher oder später noch einschaukeln.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Soo...
Ich hätte mal als Provisorium eine Gilde "Irgendwie" gennant erstellt. Wer will kann mich mal anschreiben oder ingame den Hansvonwurst.6129 adden. Bin z.Z. in Abbadons Mund, aber es wird kein Problem für Flussüfler sein, da reinzujoinen.


----------



## Fexzz (29. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Naja, die WvW Gegner werden ja auch regelmäßig gewechselt.
> Das wird sich früher oder später noch einschaukeln.


 
Achso, das wusste ich zum Beispiel nicht! Danke für die Info!


----------



## Joho (30. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Sind auch gerade wieder 2 neue deutsche Server aufgemacht worden Millersund und Dzogonur, also nix wie hin


----------



## MOD6699 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Oh ok dann switch ich heute Abend (wenn sie bis dahin nicht voll sind) bin zur Zeit auf Schwarzflut da Abbanons Mund schon voll war.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*



EyeHaveYou schrieb:


> Also nicht verzagen, einfach ein bischen abwarten. Da werden mit Sicherheit noch Slots frei werden.


 
Grad sind mal wieder ein paar Slots frei!
Bin dann mal rübergeswitcht.


----------



## MOD6699 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ja wohin jetzt? Bin jetzt wieder Abadons Mund, zudem bist du "hansvonwurst.irgendwas" dauernd offline bei mir^^ 

sagt mal an .. gerade wären 2 Server niedrig beide [DE]


----------



## Fexzz (30. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Naja auf Low-Pop Servern spielen ist doch langweilig :o


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ja wohin jetzt? Bin jetzt wieder Abadons Mund, zudem bist du "hansvonwurst.irgendwas" dauernd offline bei mir^^


 
Wieder zu Riverside!
Naja, ich bin nicht den ganzen Tag online, es gibts noch andere Sachen.

Edit: du bist Dordo?


----------



## _VFB_ (31. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Komm leider nicht in Abadons Mund. Gibts da irgend ein Trick wie man doch reinkommt ?


----------



## Koyote (31. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Musst halt warten, bis er nicht mehr voll ist und dann switchen. Tricks gibts da net.


----------



## MOD6699 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

@HansvonWurst: Jip 

Bin jetzt wieder Abbandons Mund... Aber wie gesagt Flussufer ist jetzt seit 3 Tagen voll und ich denke das wird auch so bleiben... Und weil die Server derzeit noch niedrig sind heisst das ja nicht das sie es auch bleiben^^

Also ich verstehe ja das ihr auf Flussufer bleiben wollt wenn ihr schon drin seid. Ich mein ja nur^^


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (1. September 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

ich hab mich ingame schon bei Hansvonwurst gemeldet, hier nochmal offiziell "hallo" an alle anderen. 
bin vorerst auf *Drakkar Lake *gelandet, da Riverside & Abadons Mund jeweils voll waren. 
wer mich adden möchte: Krabby.4692


----------



## Sinister213 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Konnte gestern auf Flussufer wechseln. 
Hat zwar paar Probleme mit dem Login Server gegeben aber ging dann letztendlich später am Abend.


----------



## CupcakeFactory (3. September 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich glaube man sollte sich nochmal für einen Server Entscheiden.

So wie es aussieht sind ein paar auf Abbadons Mund und Flussufer + einige verstreute die mittlerweile nicht wissen wohin sie sollen.

Wäre vielleicht auch das klügste keinen Server zu nehmen der eh 23/7 voll ist, und somit keiner den transfer machen kann.


----------



## Koyote (3. September 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Also ich bleibe auf Flussufer. Wenn der Server voll ist, ist es gut bzgl. wvw.


----------



## MOD6699 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Bin ja eh schon in der Gilde mit Hansvon und Krabby also zu 3.... An uns liegts nicht... also hopp hopp fleißig joinen^^


----------



## MOD6699 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Also doch keine PCGH Gilde? Schade....


----------



## Fexzz (5. September 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich würd gern mitmachen, aber ich seh nicht ein auf einem Server zu spielen, auf dem man Stunden warten muss, um PvP zu machen. Aber scheinbar will ja jeder unbedingt (warum auch immer) auf Riverside spielen.


----------



## Joho (5. September 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

@Fexzz dann komm doch auf Millersund dort kommst du fast immer ins WvW, wir aber nun auch bei uns immer voller. Die werden noch etliche Server aufmachen müssen.
 Wir bekommen zwar oft auf die Fresse aber Spass macht es trotzdem


----------



## Fexzz (5. September 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich werd nun noch ein paar Tage lang durch verschiedene Server wechseln und mir da mal angucken, was so geht. Noch sind sie ja kostenlos


----------



## MOD6699 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ja mich nervt das auch irgendwie ... man ist auf Riverside sowieso die meiste Zeit im Überlauf. Due kannst ja aber auch auf einem anderen Server spielen und bei trotzdem bei uns mitmachen


----------



## BlackNeo (6. September 2012)

Ich bin auf Riverside nur in total überlaufenen Gebieten (Löwenstein, Götterfels und die Gebiete wo die große Masse Levelt (zur Zeit sind das die Lvl 40er und die Lvl 60er Gebiete) im Überlauf, da ich aber gemütlich "hinterher levle" (bin zur Zeit Lvl 20) bin ich fast nie im Überlauf, muss aber auch recht viele Events alleine oder mit Max. 3 anderen Leuten machen. Ist mir aber deutlich lieber, als in völlig überfüllten Gebieten auf dem Überlauf mit 50 anderen meine Exp zu farmen. Ich hab's gerne ruhig


----------



## BlackNeo (7. September 2012)

Ich muss sagen, selbst mit 25 FPS läuft das Spiel vollkommen flüssig.


----------



## _VFB_ (7. September 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich spiel momentan noch mit >20 fps  aber es ist spielbar


----------



## coroc (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Gibts hier jetzt noch eine Gilde oder nicht? Sonst mach ich was eigenes, aber ich würde gerne (wenns denn eine gibt) mitmachen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ich zock nicht mehr und selbst innerhalb der ersten MOnate haben sich nur 3 Leute bei mir gemeldet. Ich hatte da zwar eine Gilde erstellt, die ich "irgendwie" genannt hab, aber wie gesagt, da kam nicht wirklich viel....


----------



## coroc (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guild Wars 2: Gilde für PCGHX-Member?*

Ok...Schade. Dann guck ich mal, ob ich mir auf anderem Wege ne Gilde zusammenstellen lässt.


----------

